
Pure CSS Linear Gradient Mask Animation on HTML Elements - mattkenefick
https://medium.com/@polymermallard/pure-css-wiping-gradient-text-reveal-1bbddc2aeb54
======
mattkenefick
I debated a bit on whether or not this even needed to be written up.

Anyway, gist is that I wanted to do a linear gradient reveal over a complex
background without Javascript.. and I couldn't find any techniques that
worked.

At first, I tried something that didn't work as expected, then found out
through a bunch of S/O threads that it also failed for others. The threads I
read didn't have solutions to the problem.

I ended up getting it to work this way (in the article), so I decided to write
about it on the internet in case anyone else runs into the same problem.

Hopefully it helps people that are running into this issue; if not, carry on.

